# Waah! First grooming sadness!



## Jody (Apr 22, 2011)

We took our 16-week old sable puppy to the groomer today. She was telling me that we'd lose the black tips if she trimmed him, and I said, we really would like to just let it grow out. So she said she'd trim up his paws and his face and privates. His face is totally trimmed, beard and all, and the black tips are gone, and she clearly "cleaned up" his body as well, more black gone. When the adult coat comes in, will it have the black tips, or are they gone forever????

I really wasn't having any problems maintaining his coat at this point--I should have specifically said to leave it except for the paws and privates, but, I've never done this before and had no clue.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Isn't it aggravating when they listen to your instructions and then do just as they please?

If it makes you feel any better, I never had Abby cut at all and her black tips disappeared anyway. But, I'm sure you wanted them for a little bit longer!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I feel your pain. My poor Santos was supposed to come home yesterday with a trim. He was SHAVED! My poor dog is nekkid.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

What is it with these groomers! Jody and Kim in one day. I took Coach in last week for just a bath and paw trim. I SPECIFICALLY said nothing else and they trimmed his face anyway... then when I pointed it out the groomer lied about it and said she didn't

I agree very frustrating, Jody what were you using to groom him on your own. I'm trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## Jody (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, he hadn't actually been groomed before. I was just keeping him brushed. I was going to attempt trimming paws and behind with scissors, but the vet and my husband encouraged the groomer for socialization(my husband was nervous about the nail trimming, and figured it better someone else cause any torture than us at this point). :0P


----------



## Jody (Apr 22, 2011)

My husband thinks he looks good and thinks I should not get upset about it. My nearly 13 year old son wants to know when the black will be back around his face.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lkwilson said:


> What is it with these groomers! Jody and Kim in one day. I took Coach in last week for just a bath and paw trim. I SPECIFICALLY said nothing else and they trimmed his face anyway... then when I pointed it out the groomer lied about it and said she didn't
> 
> I agree very frustrating, Jody what were you using to groom him on your own. I'm trying to figure out what to do.


 I have been grooming on my own from the get go. Its fun and rewording every time I think how much money I have saved. I have never felt the need to trim the private parts if the sisters need a additional but bath I do it. I only have problems in that department when I add something different to the diet like to much chicken for training.
The Havanese Magazine had a video of grooming 101 that is really good. I also just Google grooming a Havanese and actually that is how I found this forum 
I spent about $300 on supply's maybe more. I still haven't bought thinning shears. I'm leaving Zoey natural for shows and have only cut the hair around her Paws. I experimented with Maddie and trimmed up her face and It was better then what keeps happening with a bunch of people here on our forum at a groomer.
It really made a big difference having a grooming arm the sisters will cooperative so much better . Their has been a bunch of trends on grooming and what supply's to buy. The only thing we have gone to have done is having there nails trimmed I'm still a bit afraid because I cut to much the fist time and cut Zoey


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Gosh that is exactly what happened with Smokey....he had such beautiful black tips......I don't think they ever grow back but I'm not an expert lol.....that was in Sept and he was 9 months at that point.......although I do see a ton of black hairs in his coat


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I wouldn't mind doing all the grooming myself EXCEPT for the anal gland thing. Cleaning poopy butt is enough for me.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Kim, that is hilarious and I feel the same way. That is what keeps me going back to the groomer instead of doing it myself. I actually enjoy blowdrying Chewy's hair.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The black tips never came back on Bailey or Ruby. It's interesting with Ruby though. Her once very red coat lightened tremendously to a peachy color and then, all of a sudden, a thick band of hair at the roots was dark gray. I thought I'd have another gray dog. However, the hair growing out now at the roots is a very dark red, so I have no idea what we'll wind up with. Only time will tell. For all I know, she might be striped.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so sorry for your grooming misfortune. Hair grows. 

As for the anal thing....I have not expressed anal glands on my two boys yet. Dexter is 2 1/2 years and Jack is 1 year old. 

Back to grooming...It is almost like....if you take your Hav to the groomer for the first time, be prepared for the worst! No matter what you tell the groomer, it appears they DO NOT listen. 

With Dexter's first groom as I look at it now, I do not like the way he was groomed at all! But......, at the time, I thought it was the cutest thing in the world. 

I had every intention to do my own grooming after the first groom. I often wonder if the groomer wonders why I did not return after the first visit.

Using clippers is the fastest way of grooming. Scissoring is very time consuming for the wiggly impatient puppy. Learning to groom takes time and lots of patience due to the fact that you will not be grooming (using clippers or scissors) on a daily basis. 

Will you post some pictures for us to see?


----------



## Jody (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't have a new picture of him yet, but here is a new puppy picture from about four weeks ago when we first got him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww......Look at those eyes! I can see the black hair in his face. He is a cutie!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've never had to express anal glands on my two, either. When I had my German Shep, his had to be done once in a while, but the vet did it.

I had Kodi groomed twice. The first time he was very matte from blowing coat at the same time he had been neutered and he was not happy with being brushed. So, I had him shaved. Shelby has never been to a groomer. I am the groomer now. I bought a clipper and figure I can't do any worse than a groomer. Right now they have grown out, but I'm hoping to give them a clip this weekend.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

trueblue said:


> I feel your pain. My poor Santos was supposed to come home yesterday with a trim. He was SHAVED! My poor dog is nekkid.


Santos is shaved?!?! Oh, my, his beautiful coat!! :jaw:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is so sad to see the black go- my Lily was a sable - and look at her now (white girl) - now I battle with ever having my baby Laila cut. All her black on her back has grown out, but it is still there!! 

I am sure he looks adorable!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Until I joined this forum, I never heard of anal gland expressing unless there was some problem. Had or been around little house dogs all my life. Now I have probably jinxed myself. Rosie will probably have to have it done weekly from now on. lol. If a groomer shaved my dog, I would just kill the groomer. How did you stand it?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurief said:


> It is so sad to see the black go- my Lily was a sable - and look at her now (white girl) - now I battle with ever having my baby Laila cut. All her black on her back has grown out, but it is still there!!
> 
> I am sure he looks adorable!!!


I want to keep Kodi long anyway, but we have the same issue (of color) going in the opposite direction. If I put him in a puppy cut, he would lose all the white on his body because of all his Belton markings. He'd have a black and white striped (or spotted depending on how short we went!) back with white legs, tail and chest, and of course his black head!:biggrin1: I love the two-tone look we have now!


----------



## Jody (Apr 22, 2011)

Here he is now. There is a little black left. I think I would be better able to get over the black being gone if I also didn't hate the "haircut."


----------



## Sara N. (Mar 13, 2011)

*Awww....I think he's lovely!*

I can't say how beautiful he was before but he's certainly lovely now! That face is SO charming!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

trueblue said:


> I feel your pain. My poor Santos was supposed to come home yesterday with a trim. He was SHAVED! My poor dog is nekkid.


OMG!!  Tell me it isn't so!!!  I have only trimmed some of Augie's dry ends, but have never done anal glands on him. And if the vet ever says he needs anal glands done, it will be done at the vet's office.

Jody, maybe some of the black will return. It looks to me like some of the black still in his muzzle area comes from the roots? At least he doesn't look shaved to the skin in his nose area as some have been. And, I agree, he still looks very cute! These groomer stories are scary, however, in that they don't seem to listen. I think I would be tempted to have them repeat my instructions back to me, put it in writing and have them sign. If they don't follow, they won't get paid. If they do, then I would tip them.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, it's true. I'm still really annoyed about the whole thing. My baby goes from looking like this:










to THIS!



















I know it will grow back, but it will take forever! I think part of the problem is that I'm in a small town, and groomers around here aren't really trained. Every dog they do gets the same **** cut no matter what the breed. The only thing i was happy about is that he didn't have a stupid bow in his hair....i guess because there wasn't enough hair left to put one on. I feel like I should get sunscreen for my nekkid dog!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

OH NO!!! The tail thing too! He must be so embarrassed  You must have been devastated when you picked him up


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, Kim, you weren't exaggerating when you said he was shaved, were you??! Hopefully, his hair is fast growing. At least he should be cool for summer! 

I think I already told this story somewhere on the forum before. My SIL lives in a small Montana town. I think, at one time, there were two grooming salons in town. For whatever reasons, one closed and the other was sold to a mother/daughter team with the arrangement made with the seller that the new owners would train for a month. After a week, they felt they knew it all and dismissed the previous owner from further instruction/education, the result being that there was only one grooming facility with poorly trained groomers left in their town. People weren't happy as the cuts were atrocious (I saw her dog's haircut - one ear was twice as long as the other), but when the only other choice is to drive a long distance to a competent groomer or do it yourself, most people kept taking their dogs to this place. Last time I saw SIL's dog, at least his ears were the same length. But I guess it just amazes me that people will start a business when they aren't properly trained and expect people to pay for the service. 

Question - Do any of you who aren't happy with the cuts your Havs come out with ever express your displeasure to the groomer? Or do you just suck it up and walk out the door, never to return, or keep going back and tell them what you want done differently, or ? I am just curious as to how you handle it.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I won't go back. I am to old to say much to someone anymore. I feel that if I am so stupit as to take my do to a groomer without seeing the work that they do before hand then I deserve what I get. I had one that shaved a little schnauzer to the bare skin once. I learned to do my schnauzers myself. But, there is so much hair on Rosie--I don't know--and I want her to look like a havanese after all and not a poodle or shiz zu or beagle.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

The last three times we went to the groomer I told them at least twice that I am keeping Ache in long coat and I gave them written instructions of what I want : nails, paws pads, belly and armpits very short. That's it. The first two times she cut like 1 inch of body length and the third and LAST one, she cut around 2 inches and it looks bad. I didn't say anything because I am very shy but I am NOT going back. Looking for a new groomer.. ugrrrrr :frusty:


----------



## Jody (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh, after seeing Santos, I feel silly! Yes, he does have some black that comes from the roots, so I think there may be some that comes back. His forehead is light, but there is a pretty good-sized grey patch. I am wondering whether it will get silvery. 

I will likely take him back there, but I will tell her exactly how I want it to be and hope for the best. I don't think I was specific enough with her, and when she said she would trim it a little, I should have confirmed with her what that meant. I also, at the time, wasn't aware that when she said we'd lose the black that it meant forever, as I was thinking that the adult hair would come in looking like the puppy hair had (my own lack of knowledge--first puppy, first hav, etc.). If she doesn't listen to me when I am very specific, then I will certainly be going somewhere else. I like her attitude and her approach with the dogs, and she also does boarding, and, at the moment, our puppy doesn't enjoy the car at all, and all of our family is at least an hour and a half away, so we may require some boarding services this summer. I'm hoping we'll get him to the point that he loves to travel with us, but we will see.... There are a number of other options in my area, so I certainly won't stick around if she doesn't follow specific instructions.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my, Kim! You weren't kidding! I think I would have started crying.....lol I bet he'll thank you for it this summer, though!


----------



## Jody (Apr 22, 2011)

Kim,
Did they explain WHY ON EARTH they shaved him???!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Jody said:


> Kim,
> Did they explain WHY ON EARTH they shaved him???!!!


She said it would help with the stupid cockleburrs/rawkawshaws that get stuck all over his hair when he's outside. They were a pain in the butt, but I didn't mind pulling them off of him THAT much. Santos has been to her twice, and both times, she did exactly what i said i wanted, so i have no idea what got into her this time. If there's no need to express the glands (ugh...it grosses me out just to say that), then i'll be grooming him myself from now on.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, Kim! Santos's beautiful coat! I'm sure it bothers you ore than him, but I'd be furious!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

krandall said:


> Oh, Kim! Santos's beautiful coat! I'm sure it bothers you ore than him, but I'd be furious!!!


I am! And I'm sad every time I look at him because I think he knows he shouldn't look like that.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Kim,
I am so sorry about what they did to Santos. I would be so mad too! On a more positive note, it will grow back! This weekend in an effort to save $$ on grooming, I struck a deal with my DH. I would wash and blowdry (which I think is kind of the fun part) if he tried to express the anal gland or whatever it is called. My DH tried and nothing happened...other than the fact that he(DH) felt creepy and ackward afterwards. Chewy didn't even seem to notice. DH will be glad to hear he doesn't have to do that again! 
I think I am going to continue to be Chewy's hair designer.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I talked to my vet about the anal gland thing yesterday. They said it isn't usually a problem in small dogs and unless they were really dragging themselves around it wasn't worth worrying about (or paying for). My Rhodesian that I had had to have it done quite often so I though Coach would need it too. 

Usually if he's dragging it's because he's got a klingon. Yuck


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

trueblue said:


> I am! And I'm sad every time I look at him because I think he knows he shouldn't look like that.


When they are shaved down like that, I am always surprised at how 'skinny' and long their legs look!  For such sturdy feeling dogs (at least Augie feels quite sturdy under all his hair), there really isn't much to them!


----------



## cmwoodard14 (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh... That is a shame, I would be so upset if I walked in to the groomers and saw my pups shaved like that. Poor guy...

:jaw:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I think a puppy would really cheer him up.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

There you go!!!


----------



## Tigers Mommy (Nov 7, 2008)

[/IMG]


Jody said:


> We took our 16-week old sable puppy to the groomer today. She was telling me that we'd lose the black tips if she trimmed him, and I said, we really would like to just let it grow out. So she said she'd trim up his paws and his face and privates. His face is totally trimmed, beard and all, and the black tips are gone, and she clearly "cleaned up" his body as well, more black gone. When the adult coat comes in, will it have the black tips, or are they gone forever????
> 
> I really wasn't having any problems maintaining his coat at this point--I should have specifically said to leave it except for the paws and privates, but, I've never done this before and had no clue.




Tipping, hmmmm, I wish someone would have told me about that when I first got Tiger. He went to the groomer looking like the 1st pic and then like the final pics when we picked him up. Our groomer appologized, she thought we knew that the black would not come back in. As time goes on, now at age 3 1/2, the only black that remains is on his ears and it gets less and less darkness as he continues to get trimmed.
[IMG]http://www.havaneseforum.com/picture.php?albumid=78&pictureid=524


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I never cut Abby's hair and she still lost the black tipping. She now at nearly four she has some black at the tips of her ears and just a sprinkling of black hairs on her back but you have to look closely to see them. I think this is all just part of their color change!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathie, what color was Abby as a little puppy?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She's a sable but I can't find her baby picture. She was eight months old when we got her but the breeder gave me an 8x10 of her as a puppy and I can't seem to find it. I'll do another one later and show you since I have to take a picture of the picture to download!


----------



## Tigers Mommy (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh Kim, I also would have cried...

I thought I would share Tiger's "changing of colors"...

Yep, someone should have explained to me Tipping...LOL

I wondered why his papers said Red Sable? Now I know.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I am also confused on why groomers seem to listen to you and then proceed to do exactly what they want. When Cooper was about 3, I took him to a groomer who not only shaved him, but cut all the hair off his ears. I was really upset about the ears. He didn't need another cut for almost a year and his ears have still not grown all the way back. I actually have now found a groomer that owns a Havanese and will come to the house to clip him and actually does what I ask her to do. What a relief.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Jody said:


> We took our 16-week old sable puppy to the groomer today. She was telling me that we'd lose the black tips if she trimmed him, and I said, we really would like to just let it grow out. So she said she'd trim up his paws and his face and privates. His face is totally trimmed, beard and all, and the black tips are gone, and she clearly "cleaned up" his body as well, more black gone. When the adult coat comes in, will it have the black tips, or are they gone forever????
> 
> I really wasn't having any problems maintaining his coat at this point--I should have specifically said to leave it except for the paws and privates, but, I've never done this before and had no clue.


Did you pay for that? I would not have. I think people should leave written instructions with the groomer and have the groomer give the instructions back along with the dog before payment is made...I would be furious but I would be expecting that grooming to be free...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Jplatthy said:


> Gosh that is exactly what happened with Smokey....he had such beautiful black tips......I don't think they ever grow back but I'm not an expert lol.....that was in Sept and he was 9 months at that point.......although I do see a ton of black hairs in his coat


I don't know but my vet says expression is unnecessary unless they are scooting on their butts, I think there may be too much of that going on...not sure...but the vet says they loose some of it when they are pooping...and unless the gland gets clogged, better to leave it alone!


----------

